# Fake beef



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.beefmagazine.com/beef/burger-king-tries-dupe-beef-lovers-impossible-whopper?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20190409_BEEF-02_405&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1_b&utm_rid=CPG02000003227233&utm_campaign=37567&utm_medium=email&elq2=efb6d3b95a82416c870df6c7596644c8


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The other one that bugs me is soy milk, almond milk, etc etc. I've yet to see teats on an almond...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> The other one that bugs me is soy milk, almond milk, etc etc. I've yet to see teats on an almond...


yea they should call it what it is Nut Juice.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

mlappin said:


> I've yet to see teats on an almond...


Maybe gotta buy them dinner first and a couple of drinks?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If it doesn't come from a formerly live bovine, it was never beef.

Kinda like Bruce Jenner can never be a woman no matter how hard he tries, he can't be something he is not.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

More on the fake beef.
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/beyond-meat-is-going-public-5-things-to-know-about-the-plant-based-meat-maker-2018-11-23?mod=fa_center


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

"The letter explains how Brown set out to understand the history of human consumption of meat, acknowledging that it helped spur the increase in brain size that allowed our ancestors to become hunters, not scavengers, and led to the development of agriculture."

Sounds like with a billion dollars in losses that the company executives aren't very bright and need to eat more meat. Plus how does anyone know beef causes cancer? You don't know what cavemen died of before they became hunters. More than likely they died of starvation before they would have of cancer. Humankind likes to think they know so much about stuff they weren't there for.

A billion dollars in losses but executives value the company at 1.5 billion. Hmm.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The problem I see if they get 5% of the market it can sway the beef market huge.There is such a fine line between a surplus and a shortage in any commodity market that causes the huge price swings no matter if its beef or hay


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What I want to know is, are those people that have so much disdain for GMO's; are they going to have as much disdain for fake meat.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

There is also lab grown meat to compete in the future as well. That maybe a bigger problem to get the anti GMO crowd to buy than veggie burger.

The whole idea is not that appealing to me,but it is real meat put in a petri dish and "food" added and it grows. Not science fiction anymore, as at least 3 companies are growing it now.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea and one of the companies is Tyson which is one of the major beef packers.Nothing like biting the hand that feeds you,the farmer!

Beyond Beef is in news again this morning with their stock offering yesterday.Stock skyrocketed on first day 160%?Some people throwing big money at this.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It's insanity born of hatred for farmers as near as I can figure. The same people posting on social media in favor of the fake meat are often anti gmo and anti vax. Enough consumers have abandoned logic for ideology to make a difference it seems


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

As a long time beef producer, and the baby culture that has been produced in our cities this has me a little worried.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why haven't the producers groups done any trade marking on names? Like trade mark the name beef, beef burger, beef sausage etc. All these producer groups take our money but really dont do much useful.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://thescienceofeating.com/2019/05/04/beyond-meat-beyond-unhealthy/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork&fbclid=IwAR1GScGMsArgL_SFG2lOAthh3w-E4BSLLi7WmF0kw3kH3K2Ysae_I2AjUkk

A friend shared this to FB this morning


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

hog987 said:


> Why haven't the producers groups done any trade marking on names? Like trade mark the name beef, beef burger, beef sausage etc. All these producer groups take our money but really dont do much useful.


National Cattlemen's Beef Ass. is really controlled by the big 3 or 4 packers. Yes a lot of cattlemen are members but they don't seem to push for there agenda. Went along with packers about country of origin labeling was not worth the effort.

The packers have there money invested in fake as well as lab grown meat. They really want to be rid of cattlemen,have us under contract like the poultry and pork business.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Ray 54 said:


> National Cattlemen's Beef Ass. is really controlled by the big 3 or 4 packers. Yes a lot of cattlemen are members but they don't seem to push for there agenda. Went along with packers about country of origin labeling was not worth the effort.
> 
> The packers have there money invested in fake as well as lab grown meat. They really want to be rid of cattlemen,have us under contract like the poultry and pork business.


Very well put! I absolutely despise the NCBA, they hate cattle producer's!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> http://thescienceofeating.com/2019/05/04/beyond-meat-beyond-unhealthy/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork&fbclid=IwAR1GScGMsArgL_SFG2lOAthh3w-E4BSLLi7WmF0kw3kH3K2Ysae_I2AjUkk
> 
> A friend shared this to FB this morning


Throw this article right in line with those that are claiming vaccines cause autism. Too many mischaracterizations and representation of the supporting science, and 'chemicals are bad.' Just more junk information preying on the naivety of the general masses.

This piece isn't information-based, it's agenda based. That's why their agenda is grass-fed organic beef only, while singlehandedly shitting on all the crop farmers and their super scary GMO's.

I wonder if this guy has ever had a beer, even though it contains an ingredient used in gasoline!!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I know a lot of people against raising cattle say they are huge contributors to pollution and a whole mess of other things. I wonder if they take in consideration all the energy to grow these things in labs and what that takes up.


----------

